# [SOLVED] Dovecot Dsync does not sync read/unread anymore

## vyedmic

Hello,

I'm using dovecot dsync to replicate mailstore between main and backup servers. I was quite happy with it until about two weeks ago when the status of the messages stopped being synced. In other words the read messages which reside in cur folder on the main server (I am using maildir) do get copied to the backup server but instead of being in the cur folder they appear in the new folder. This is happening for the past two weeks and I can't find a reason for it. Before then everything worked as it should. I have added a couple of new users since then and had to renew my ssl certificates but I can't pinpoint the origin of the problem to anything specific. Can you please help?

Best,

vLast edited by vyedmic on Sat Nov 28, 2015 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vyedmic

Or am I just being confused here and the new folder just contains messages that have not yet been downloaded from the backup server? I don't want to test this by switching the servers since this would lead to some downtime for the users. Please tell me I am just being a bit thick.  :Wink: 

----------

## vyedmic

It is a non-issue. Performed a switch due to maintenance and it works perfectly fine. Thread can be archived. Sorry for hassle.  :Wink: 

----------

